# Routan wheels from my sel/brand new tires & powder coated rims



## eucalifornia (Oct 30, 2015)

$1,750............BRAND NEW TIRES...Literally. Less than 50 miles (if that) on them. Black powder-coated VW OE wheels (TPMS sensors included in wheels already); should good for all VW Routan's from 2009 through 2014. NO STORIES! Not bent, scraped, cracked, curbed. Near-perfect condition. These have come off of our family (2012) Routan. Tires were $700. Powder-coating the wheels cost $850...Feel free to make an offer, but please be (very) close to the asking price. Chris 818.857.1300 (Would prefer pickup in Los Angeles, but should be able to ship them anywhere for $250)....Also, what looks like a filmy/smudgy/dirty rims is due to the armor-all that ended up on the rims...They are in immaculate/polished condition.


----------



## eucalifornia (Oct 30, 2015)

*Still for sale!*

BUMP!


----------



## eucalifornia (Oct 30, 2015)

*Price drop.*

Revised to $1,350!!


----------



## eucalifornia (Oct 30, 2015)

*Price drop!!!!*

They are in my garage and must go. $1100 + $250 shipping.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Good luck with selling these wheels and tires. I had the same wheels for sale in the classifieds for over a year and they never sold. You might be better off selling the tires separately; but be prepared to get scrap value for the wheels.


----------

